# Retro-Video: Bios-Update



## Falk (19. September 2007)

Hier wird anhand des Asus A7V demonstriert, wie ein Bios-Update durchgeführt werden muss. 

[divx43]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/divx/Bios-Upgrade.divx[/divx43]


----------



## Tentakeltyp (19. September 2007)

Da werden ganz viele Dinge denonstriert...


----------



## HeNrY (19. September 2007)

Zu schön, und auch noch informativ *g

Wessen Stimme ist denn das im ersten Video? Könnte fast Sprecher für Kinotrailer werden. 

Übrigens, zu viel WLP


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. September 2007)

Die Stimme des Videos habt ihr euch geliehen oder hat die ein Redakteur dafür her gehalten?


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Ich tippe mal auf einen professionelen Radiosprecher öder ähnliches.


----------



## Eiche (19. September 2007)

ich bin nicht sicher aber ist ein magnetischer schraubenzieher für das arbeiten im und am rechner nicht ein ziemlich grosser fehler?
würde sagen das mann das stark unterlassen sollte
(alle arbeiten auf eigene gefahr und so)

aber cooles video


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Ja, Radioprofi...


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

-edit-


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

Ich würd ausschließlich mit einem magnetischen Schraubenzieher im Rechner arbeiten - nicht dass da ne Schraube auf die teure HW plumpst, man sie nicht wiederfindet, und beim Einschalten rauchts


----------



## Duke (20. September 2007)

Das weckt Erinnerungen. Könnte grad mein erster selbstgekaufter Rechner sein. 
Duron 800 auf dem gezeigten A7V mit ner Geforce 2MX. Sogar wie im Clip die 3D Prophet II MX von Herkules.  

Das Teil funktioniert heute noch und steht im Keller als kleiner Fileserver für Backups.


----------



## Eiche (20. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ich würd ausschließlich mit einem magnetischen Schraubenzieher im Rechner arbeiten - nicht dass da ne Schraube auf die teure HW plumpst, man sie nicht wiederfindet, und beim Einschalten rauchts


 

dann ist mann jawohl selbst schuld wenn man das nicht merkt das eine schraube fehlt, spätestens beim Gehäuse auf stellen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Kommt mir aber bekannt vor... Es gibt auc noch eine sympathische Frauenstimme auf den ersten DVDs von der PCgames/PC Action



Meistens wird ja die Stimme von Agent Scully (Akte-X) genommen. Siehe "Autopsie" auf einen der vielen Fernsehsendern.

Zieht ihr eigentlich in Erwägung, solche Videos ala BIOS-Update bei "heiklen" Sachen zu machen? Ich meine, es gibt ja mittlerweile Updates via Windows & Co.


----------



## Sambaddg (22. September 2007)

bei mir stellt er, wenn er die videos abspielt alles wieder auf Basis umd und nicht auf aero ???


ist das normal ==???


----------



## Falk (23. September 2007)

Sambaddg schrieb:


> bei mir stellt er, wenn er die videos abspielt alles wieder auf Basis umd und nicht auf aero ???
> 
> 
> ist das normal ==???



Das ist normal. Wenn die Seite geschlossen wird, sollte sich automatisch wieder aero aktivieren. Wir wahrscheinlich mit einer der kommenden Versionen des Webplayers gefixed werden.


----------



## Sambaddg (23. September 2007)

naja hab eh grad xp wieder installiert


----------



## Nelson (23. September 2007)

Sambaddg schrieb:


> naja hab eh grad xp wieder installiert


is auch besser so! ^^


----------

